# My GSD X Breed HELP!



## Willseats (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello, i recently got this is GSD crossbreed, which is apparently an 1/2 german shepherd, 1/4 alaskan malamute and 1/4 berneese mountain,

Mother - Alaskan shepherd
Father - berneese shepherd

here are some pictures, 




so basically i was wondering what kind of personality should i see from my pup, also i am currently feeding royal canin maxi junior is this good enough? i did hope to feed him the royal canin for GSD but wasn't sure as he isn't pure. any advice or good information is really appreciated as I'm just after as much understanding as i can possibly get, he's currently 8 weeks and training is a breeze he's very intelligent.

thanks a lot


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Basically your dog is a mutt and that is not a bad thing! But it does mean that you won't really know how he will turn out like, he will be different from a GSD, a Malamute and a Bernie. 

He seriously is so freaking cute though! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Are you sure he is a mix?


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

:wub: I am not sure but I know it would most likely fit in well at my house, so you must box him up and send him at once :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Willseats (Jan 3, 2014)

i am , when at the breeders we met the parents and they are of the above breed, what makes you ask that ihczth? id say he looks like a GSD in all ways but his coat is like a white undercoat with the normal coat on top.. is that from the malamute?


----------



## Willseats (Jan 3, 2014)

he is just too adorable isn't he! but all ours I'm afraid !


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He looks like a GSD puppy. That is why I asked.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Willseats said:


> Hello, i recently got this is GSD crossbreed, which is apparently an 1/2 german shepherd, 1/4 alaskan malamute and 1/4 berneese mountain,
> 
> Mother - Alaskan shepherd
> Father - berneese shepherd
> ...


I don't really see a mix But who knows

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

lhczth said:


> Are you sure he is a mix?


Exactly what I was thinking 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xena9012 (Oct 12, 2013)

GSDlover143 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I would say he looks like a mix of GSD and Burmese because of the white on the paws and ears.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

He is adorable  Just out of curiosity - there is breeder intentionally going for this mix?


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

He is such a beauty though 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willseats (Jan 3, 2014)

thank you for all the replies! it is to my understanding the breeder didn't do this intentionally, but to give a dog this wonderful a home is great. does anyone have any food recommendations? he's currently on royal canin maxi, i am in the UK if that helps,

thanks, will


----------



## Jay Lachey (Jul 24, 2015)

is ur pup he or she?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Very old thread!


----------

